
Nicaraguan Sign Language - ciroduran
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicaraguan_Sign_Language
======
augustocallejas
Interesting related video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjtioIFuNf8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjtioIFuNf8)

